# Texas Eagle



## slither (Feb 3, 2016)

Do the car attendants on the TE stay with the train the entire trip from LA to CHI or do they change ln San Antonio? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Feb 3, 2016)

The attendants do change! It used to be in San Antonio upin arrival when the switching was done.

Lately the SCA on the #422 car ( LAX based) has been staying aboard as far as Ft. Worth, but moves to a different car,with a Chicago based SCA taking over from SAS-CHI in the #422 Sleeper.


----------

